# Ear tests disasters.



## Jaws

About 120 years ago when I was at school ( at least that is what it feels like) we did the Bentley musical ear test. I was already playing an instrument ( horn, French) and I failed miserably the section on identifying the number of notes in a chord. My problem was that the device that produced the sounds also produced a lot of overtones on each note and for me the overtones were as loud as the notes producing them. The music teachers in my school couldn't hear the overtones and so got full marks. 
I now play the oboe and one of the things that you have to be able to do to make a good sound is to make sure that all of the overtones are in tune. So what did the Bentley test, test?


----------



## PetrB

I have no idea. I readily made a conjecture that those overtones were deliberately amped to be near the same strength as the prime tones, to make the test pretty 'fine-haired.' 
It could be that "one hundred years ago" you really still did not have the chops to aurally sort them out. 

I once circumstantially let my driver's license expire, so when I once again needed the license I had to take the exam anew. My eyeglasses correction at the time was very mild and I could readily (and legally) drive without 'glasses required.' 

The exam chart was rows of stenciled letters and a few shapes on a white (reflective) sheet of plexiglass. My height put me in the spot to perfectly catch the angle of the ceiling lights reflecting in the plexiglass chart, effectively whiting out the letters and shapes. 

If I stooped but an inch I could read them all clearly enough (I mean, what is that going to alter of your basic vision ability?)... but nooooo, "Sir, you can't do that."

So much for some tests.


----------



## Ukko

The ear test - insufficient data. The eye test - that would challenge my equanimity.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Jaws said:


> About 120 years ago when I was at school ( at least that is what it feels like) we did the Bentley musical ear test.


Ah, mystery solved. You are one of the two age 101+ TC members from KenOC's 'How old are you?' thread...


----------

